# "Orange" R. lamasi!!!



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

So excited to be the proud new owner of some absolutely stunningly beautiful lamasi!!! I will try for pics as soon as they are settled in... Just wanted to share my enthusiasm and excitement with everyone!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

TA-DA!

JBear


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Lamasi? What are those? Those look like a striped form of sirensis. You might want to contact the seller because he sold you a non existent frog. 

They look amazing. Always wanted a pair or lamasi/sirensis. Never got them since I've read they are very shy.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

alex111683 said:


> Lamasi? What are those? Those look like a striped form of sirensis. You might want to contact the seller because he sold you a non existent frog.
> 
> They look amazing. Always wanted a pair or lamasi/sirensis. Never got them since I've read they are very shy.


What you read is not always the way it is. I heard the same as well, however it took less than 5 mins for these guys to start exploring and making themselves visible. When frogs feel secure and feel they have an option to hide they tend to be much more visible. Maybe I just got lucky with this group's personalities...

JBear


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice frogs.....Mine were very reclusive till the viv grew in a bit and breeding started up. They are a bit less to hid now, but still not as out and open as my imitators or variabilis....

How many did you get? Any of them more orange? All of mine are a bright yellow then orange much like yours....The guy I got mine from had some that were a deep orange almost red which were the parents of mine....

Congrats on the new frogs....


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Azurel said:


> Nice frogs.....Mine were very reclusive till the viv grew in a bit and breeding started up. They are a bit less to hid now, but still not as out and open as my imitators or variabilis....
> 
> How many did you get? Any of them more orange? All of mine are a bright yellow then orange much like yours....The guy I got mine from had some that were a deep orange almost red which were the parents of mine....
> 
> Congrats on the new frogs....


I was lucky enough to get a breeding trio. The group was described as 1.1.1, and has been quite proven according to the original owner. The orange is a bit washed out in the pics, in person, the orange is much more true.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Azurel said:


> ... Any of them more orange? All of mine are a bright yellow then orange much like yours....The guy I got mine from had some that were a deep orange almost red which were the parents of mine....





jbherpin said:


> ...The orange is a bit washed out in the pics, in person, the orange is much more true.
> 
> JBear


Here is a better example of the trio's color!

JBear


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love lamasi, erm, I mean sirensis. 

My advice is to make sure they have a lot of cover, then you will see them all the time. I recommend a nice canopy of creeping fig


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea that's nice.....Much more orange then mine...Good luck with them.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Azurel said:


> Yea that's nice.....Much more orange then mine...Good luck with them.


Are you using supps like Superpig? The person from whom I received the frogs is a big supporter of the brand and it's benefits. I personally have not used it yet, just wondering if it is genetic diversity, or the supps that contribute most to the varying degree of orange seen through the Panguana region. Thanks!

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome snag bud...now get em breeding (then send some my way)

Sorry about the semi-lame post, but I was at six hundred and sixty six posts and was frantically trying to change that...aaaah 667 much better


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> Awesome snag bud...*now get em breeding (then send some my way) * ...


Funny you should mention that... I was JUST telling the person I got the trio from last night the first person I will be offering to would be....YOU! LMAO!

I will keep you posted,  !

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Moving along into some questions... [Directed at hobbiests working with this species in particular, or have a previous history] When do your groups/individuals call the most regularly? Where do you find most clutches? What niche of the viv is most often utilized? What size FF is most readily ENJOYED? Are tropical isos(Woodlice) even worth seeding?( I have Springtails abound...) All my thanks! This is my first Thumbnail species, and I want to provide the absolute best I can.

JBear


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Ive seen thumbs eat Isopods, mostly the younger smaller ones so dwarf whites or CR purples would make a great seeding iso. Id keep the springs population up as they definitely rely on them. 
Depends on what you use for laying and deposit sites. film cans, broms, they lay in the leaf litter but my experience is lamasi lay in the upper parts of the viv in broms and filmcans when they are provided there. 
Most of mine called in the afternoon until after lights out. They seem to stay in the planst and on the background for me and only are in the leaves feeding in the early part of the day.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

What is the most suggested method of boosting the Springtail culture? Normally, I drop sliced mushroom slices into the leaves, is there a better way to encourage "booms"? All my thanks(as always)!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some poor pics, but semi-worth sharing... I am excited... Can you blame me???

JBear


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Grats! Welcome to the club! Definitely worth putting Isos in there. We have Dwarf Whites, Dwarf Striped, and Giant oranges. They eat the babies and leave the adults alone to repopulate. Ours lay eggs in upside down film cans, upside down 45 degree film cans, and also hidden deep in the leaf litter on big, fat Magnolia leaves. They love climbing and we often see them scurrying up the wood and diving for the back of the viv when we come into the room. Frogboy could answer this one better, but it seems like they are ALWAYS calling. Can't shut em up!
I keep expecting to see a tiny little Elmer Fudd come traipsing through the viv with a toothpick sized shotgun because ours breed like bunnies!! "Shhhh! Be vewy vewy qwiet! I'm hunting Siwensis!"


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Grats! Welcome to the club! Definitely worth putting Isos in there. We have Dwarf Whites, Dwarf Striped, and Giant oranges. They eat the babies and leave the adults alone to repopulate. Ours lay eggs in upside down film cans, upside down 45 degree film cans, and also hidden deep in the leaf litter on big, fat Magnolia leaves. They love climbing and we often see them scurrying up the wood and diving for the back of the viv when we come into the room. Frogboy could answer this one better, but it seems like they are ALWAYS calling. Can't shut em up!
> I keep expecting to see a tiny little Elmer Fudd come traipsing through the viv with a toothpick sized shotgun because ours breed like bunnies!! "Shhhh! Be vewy vewy qwiet! I'm hunting Siwensis!"


All my thanks for the help guys!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Woke up this morning to a wonderful scene! 2 were courting along the back wall. The male was calling and leading. He led her all the way across the backwall, and down into the leaves where I have some pill jars. It was truly a remarkable sight! I truly didn't expect them to settle in THAT fast! What a rush!

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> Woke up this morning to a wonderful scene! 2 were courting along the back wall. The male was calling and leading. He led her all the way across the backwall, and down into the leaves where I have some pill jars. It was truly a remarkable sight! I truly didn't expect them to settle in THAT fast! What a rush!
> 
> JBear


You dusting flies with repashys new horny goat weed or somethin?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

All I have to offer at the moment are D. hydei... I know this is not the prefered FF size, but will they be ok until I am able to order a culture or 2 of melanogaster? Like I said, I have a good ST base in there, and I have seen them feed on the hydei, so I wasn't that concerned, but I want to offer what they will take most readily and favorably. All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would order some Melonogasters immediately. Hydei are such a big bite for them that it may frustrate them. You springtail population may get wiped out quickly if that's what they turn to. 
Put up a fruit fly help needed in... Maybe someone local can help you out.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

They will be fine, Ive offered thumbs even lamasi hydei when I was having crashes or low numbers on the melanos. I may have a culture or two ready to boom I can get you out on Monday if you need it.

Michael


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A pic of them hunting in the litter of leaves!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I like this pic, obscured as it may be!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some new pics:

A lot of calling tonight...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Just noticed some shroomage in the temporary R. sirensis Orange viv! Nice little stalks. Looks to be the kind that is gone by morning though.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A full tank shot, please note it is a temp home...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Found my first egg clutch this morning! It appears to be a single egg, but there is a potential there are 2. She layed the clutch on a dead maple leaf laying vertically against a clay pot inverted over a petri dish. I suspect there is a clutch there as well, as this is HIS favorite calling site. There is a magnetic fake rock(sold as a turtle dock/landing) directly above the clutch protecting it. Here is a very bad pic attempt. More to come!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

As a behavioral note, The female is most definately tending to and defending the egg(s).

Edit... I would say defend is a bit of a stretch... What I mean is she is constantly around the egg(s), NOT that I have seen her drive away a frog, etc.

Jbear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I feel compelled to add that this is by far my most active species. This is not to imply that this dart is *100%* visible(If that were the case, you are doing A LOT wrong...), but as far as activity vs food consumption, they are the hummingbird of my collection... And just as beautiful, might I add...

All my thanks to a good friend!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> As a behavioral note, The female is most definately tending to and defending the egg(s).
> 
> Edit... I would say defend is a bit of a stretch... What I mean is she is constantly around the egg(s), NOT that I have seen her drive away a frog, etc.
> 
> Jbear


Aside from maternal instinct, could this be a sign of a functioning 1.2.0? 

All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

The egg(definately not 2 eggs in the visible clutch) is developing nicely! I am going to try for another pic...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is a better pic.

JBear


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Jbear,

I know you'll be over-populated in no time!

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pic. Keep us posted


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks to you all for the continued advice and support! I am curious about something. This question is targeted at people keeping/who have kept this species, but I would love any opinions also. What is the most utilized tad rearing site(in the viv w/ the parents depositing and raising)? I have pill jars, I have various sized plastic tubs, I do not have Broms, or film canisters(but the pill jars should negate that). What is suggested? All my thanks, again!

JBear


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Our Green Lamasi use film canisters but then we don't give them a choice. There are no broms in the viv. We have two film canisters that are hung upside down and obviously empty. They sometimes lay eggs there and sometimes lay them in the back where we can't see. I think they are laying in the leaf litter. Additionally we have 6 black film canisters hung on the walls in the bottom 1/3 of the viv. They are filled with water and hung at a 45 degree angle. Ours seem to be very good parents as far as transports go. We have never felt the need to pull any eggs because they do a good job depositing them in film canisters for us.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Our Green Lamasi use film canisters but then we don't give them a choice. There are no broms in the viv. We have two film canisters that are hung upside down and obviously empty. They sometimes lay eggs there and sometimes lay them in the back where we can't see. I think they are laying in the leaf litter. Additionally we have 6 black film canisters hung on the walls in the bottom 1/3 of the viv. They are filled with water and hung at a 45 degree angle. Ours seem to be very good parents as far as transports go. We have never felt the need to pull any eggs because they do a good job depositing them in film canisters for us.


I really do feel that this is a second clutch and another is under the "hut". Is this likely, or are they more known to lay one clutch, raise it to froglet, and then proceed with courting, etc? All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

My green legged sirensis male has been calling non stop for the past month or so but I haven't seen any eggs yet. I'm hoping they're laying in the leaf litter where I can't see.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jbherpin said:


> I really do feel that this is a second clutch and another is under the "hut". Is this likely, or are they more known to lay one clutch, raise it to froglet, and then proceed with courting, etc? All my thanks!
> 
> JBear


I can't comment on what they may do while raising a froglet as I pull mine as tads. I have a group of four. We have had 4 or 5 tads in the water and found another 4 clutches developing. This was just a few weeks ago. So it is definitely possible they have two clutches developing.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

parkanz2 said:


> My green legged sirensis male has been calling non stop for the past month or so but I haven't seen any eggs yet. I'm hoping they're laying in the leaf litter where I can't see.


To be honest, I was shocked to see an egg where they did lay it. This had led me to think that there is a clutch in a more prime location as well, leading them to deposit where she did. If you look at the picture I provided of the full tank( http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/669507-post28.html ), the egg that is visible was laid in the very back left corner, under the "rock overhang", on the back side of the viv. Maybe this will help you to narrow down where yours are potentially laying. I hope I was helpful at least somewhat, lol!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

*Originally Posted by parkanz2 
My green legged sirensis male has been calling non stop for the past month or so but I haven't seen any eggs yet. I'm hoping they're laying in the leaf litter where I can't see*.

After rereading your post a few times, it eventually dawned on me... Perhaps the male calling so heartily is simply the dominant male in that ratio. What I mean is what you are seeing as a pair could be males living in a balance. 

There is clearly a third wheel in my trio. At least while they have been in my care. The 3rd member of the trio does not call nor respond to calling. arguments can be made that the silent frog is an out-competed male. On the flip side it could be a female hoping for a chance to draw him when the other female is egg/tad tending. None the less HE is calling.

JBear


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

jbherpin said:


> *Originally Posted by parkanz2
> My green legged sirensis male has been calling non stop for the past month or so but I haven't seen any eggs yet. I'm hoping they're laying in the leaf litter where I can't see*.
> 
> After rereading your post a few times, it eventually dawned on me... Perhaps the male calling so heartily is simply the dominant male in that ratio. What I mean is what you are seeing as a pair could be males living in a balance.
> ...


I bought them as a sexed 1.2 trio but that very well could be.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats JBear, good to see they are already breeding for you, And yes they will keep breeding and keep depositing, I had nearly 25 eggs and tads from the group going at once in the viv

Michael


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

poison beauties said:


> Congrats JBear, good to see they are already breeding for you, And yes they will keep breeding and keep depositing, I had nearly 25 eggs and tads from the group going at once in the viv
> 
> Michael


Poise and Beauty, (LMAOLMAO) 

All my thanks to you for the kind words and above all else, insight into this trio's breeding past! I suspect(ed) that I probably have several single clutches here and there. How many tad depos should I provide, do they drop more than one tad per receptacle? I guess that would be dependant on receptacle size...?

Thanks for the continued support Poison!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some follow up pics. One is a pic of the egg itself, the other is a pic of the back left corner of the viv where the egg is deposited. Is the cream color(of the what looks to be developing tad) normal in this stage for this species? All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Visiting one of a few tad deposition cups...

JBear


----------

